# USA [or] Australia?



## Lost Frequencies (Aug 11, 2015)

Since i'm new here please bare with me.

I'm from India and i'm planning to do my *Masters in Computer Science* in USA [or] Australia. I'm little confused whether to go to USA [or] Australia. Can anyone tell me the cost of living, jobs, education in both of these countries so as to that i can choose any of 'em.

Which is better in your opinion?


----------

